# Technical term for the "fireworks" ending?



## Kasper

I don't think I need to list examples because it seems quite common for symphonies to end with some sort of fireworks to let the audience know when to clap.

But is there a technical term to cover the phenomena? I don't mean "finale", which to my knowledge would refer to all of the movement - but just those last bars?

1812 Overture would be an obvious example.


----------



## Ukko

Crescendo?


----------



## emiellucifuge

a coda is probably what youre looking for, although it doesnt include 'fireworks' necessarily.


----------



## quack

Not a crescendo as that is more the buildup, I'd suggest flourish.


----------



## Polednice

I think coda is probably the closest term, but that refers to any formulaic ending, not necessarily a bombastic one. For concertos, a fireworks display of technical skill is called a cadenza.


----------



## Vaneyes

Apocalypse now.


----------



## kv466

I've always heard it called 'fireworks' come to think of it...got me thinking now.


----------



## quack

I love the smell of conductors in the encore?


----------



## Kopachris

There isn't a technical term for it.


----------



## Polednice

Kopachris said:


> There isn't a technical term for it.


Then let's make one. "Fireworks" is "fuochi d'artifico" in Italian (according to Google anyway), so let's call it _fuochi musicale_. I don't know Italian, so maybe the correct declension would be _fuoco musicale_, but I like it either way!


----------



## emiellucifuge

How about _bang bang _?


----------



## Crudblud

Feu d'artifice musicaux

That's probably not even right, but French is such a pretty language.

Or

Feuermusik Klang

y/n?

Edit No. 2, Op. 55a: Musikalische feuerklang?


----------



## Polednice

Musikalische feuerklang - yes!!


----------



## Crudblud

!!!

P.S.: My post must contain at least 10 characters.


----------



## Kopachris

Crudblud said:


> !!!
> 
> P.S.: My post must contain at least 10 characters.


You new.


----------



## Kopachris

_Musikalische Feuerklang_ is good, but it seems a bit wordy. I personally like _fuoco musicale_ better.


----------



## Crudblud

Kopachris said:


> You new.


My join date would appear to suggest so, yes.


----------



## violadude

Crudblud said:


> !!!
> 
> P.S.: My post must contain at least 10 characters.


There's a trick for that 10 character limit. After you're done saying what you want to say, if it contains less than 10 characters go up to that underlined *A * and press the white color all the way at the bottom. Then type whatever, it will show up in your post as nothing so you can just stick to saying what you need to say.  ....................


----------



## emiellucifuge

vgfhgdjrjddddddddddddddddrssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Polednice

The eagle-eyed among us know that this camouflage isn't perfect because the post background is not completely white. Tilt your screen back and see!


----------



## Crudblud

Or just highlight the message instead of being a jackass.
Anyway, it was a joke, leave me and my silly sense of humour alone!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Polednice said:


> The eagle-eyed among us know that this camouflage isn't perfect because the post background is not completely white. Tilt your screen back and see!


I had noticed. Dont think youre getting away with all the vile and perverse posts youve been writing about us in white.


----------



## violadude

Crudblud said:


> Or just highlight the message instead of being a jackass.
> Anyway, it was a joke, leave me and my silly sense of humour alone!


Oooh my bad, just tryin to be helpful haha


----------



## Kasper

So, to sum up:
Crescendo
Coda
Flourish
Cadenza (in concerto)

I'll look into some definitions to see how I can use them.

Thanks for the answers - and the suggestions


----------



## Machiavel

Crudblud said:


> Feu d'artifice musicaux
> 
> That's probably not even right, but French is such a pretty language.


 Feu d'artifice musical , Feux d'artifices musicaux.


----------



## Kopachris

Polednice said:


> The eagle-eyed among us know that this camouflage isn't perfect because the post background is not completely white. Tilt your screen back and see!


I use a CRT screen. Viewing it at an angle doesn't doesn't do anything like it does on an LCD screen.
The real trick is to use a zero-width character, though it doesn't work right on some builds of Opera (afaik, it works everywhere else). You can insert the zero-width character by typing "&#8203" without the quotes and with a semicolon at the end. Simply repeat it until you have a total of ten characters after any quotes, images, etc. Quoting this post will show you what I mean.


----------



## Argus

The money shot.


----------

